# Skiles disses AI on the score yesterday!



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Skiles, in a radio interview, said that he didn't like the way the U.S. team was put together for the Olympics. He thought KH should have made the team and he stated he had a serious problem having a player that refused to practice during the regular season represent our country in the Olympics (Hello, AI!).

He also said he expects Chapu to contribute right away but since he will be in a foreign country there will be some growing pains so don't expect too much from him right away.

He likes Deng and said he had a good summer league and they have high hopes for him. Concerning reports that Gordon is tearing it up over at Hoops the gym, Skiles said that "getting off" at Hoops is completely different from doing it in a regular season game (Hello, Jamal!) and that the rookies have yet to prove anything until they do it in the regular season.

In conclusion Skiles said that he doesn't like the spotlight, he just wants to do his job and let the players handle the media part. He also said the East will be interesting this year and he thinks the Bulls have improved their shooting, desire and professionalism and although that might not translate to wins right away, he believes the team is heading in the right direction. He said the fans (Hello, everybody!) have been incredibly patient and he hopes we continue to be. He mentioned "changing the culture" of the team (Hello, Pax!) and said he believes that a lot of teams are not done wheeling and dealing just yet (Hello, anybody that needs a PG, cap space or both!)


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

AI was banged up last season. What is Skiles talking about? What a hater...


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> AI was banged up last season. What is Skiles talking about? What a hater...


What about the "practice" deal with larry brown in philly? How can you call a COACH a hater because some player won't practice and he calls them out?


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Does anyone else cringe when Pax or Skiles speaks lately? It just seems to be nothing but mindless fluff OR major foot-in-mouth.

If Larry Brown doensn't have a problem with AI, after all they went through in Philly (and naming him co-captain pretty much shows there is no issues between them)... then where does Skiles get off opening his mouth? He's never coached AI, and if he thinks he didn't represent the US to the best of his abilities, then he must have been watching a different Olympics then the rest of the world. AI put it all on the floor, which is more then can be said of most of the team.

And thinking that Hinrich in any way deserved a spot over AI is just a frickin joke. I'm not even going to comment farther on that.


I wish these guys would spend less time talking out of thier butts and more time doing thier jobs.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> Does anyone else cringe when Pax or Skiles speaks lately? It just seems to be nothing but mindless fluff OR major foot-in-mouth.
> 
> If Larry Brown doensn't have a problem with AI, after all they went through in Philly (and naming him co-captain pretty much shows there is no issues between them)... then where does Skiles get off opening his mouth? He's never coached AI, and if he thinks he didn't represent the US to the best of his abilities, then he must have been watching a different Olympics then the rest of the world. AI put it all on the floor, which is more then can be said of most of the team.
> ...


Whoa...its pretty hard to pass judgement on someone's remarks when they're described in summary format without a single direct quote. That's not intended to be a shot at Bulls4Life, either, who was kind enough to provide us with a capsulization of the interview. We don't even know the content of the questions that prompted whatever his response was.

As for your supposition that Skiles thought KH deserved to be on the team _instead_ of AI, I didn't get that at all from the summary. According to B4L, all Skiles said was that KH deserved to be on the team. Did he tie that to his criticism of AI's poor practice habits? We don't know.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SKiles and Paxson need to stop hyping Hinrich and trade him. He is just a slightly above average player and always will be. Ben Gordon is a hell of a player. No need to hate a player cuz he's better then your lover and that goes for the Gordon and AI diss. Jamal Crawford was our best player last year and he deserved an olympic spot over Kirk. Eddy Curry deserved a spot over Kirk. Kirk shouldn't of been there period.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> SKiles and Paxson need to stop hyping Hinrich and trade him. He is just a slightly above average player and always will be. Ben Gordon is a hell of a player. No need to hate a player cuz he's better then your lover and that goes for the Gordon and AI diss. Jamal Crawford was our best player last year and he deserved an olympic spot over Kirk. Eddy Curry deserved a spot over Kirk. Kirk shouldn't of been there period.


you are a little young to be hittin' the bottle aren't ya?! ease up! 

i kid with you - poster formerly known as babyblue slugga - you can't fool the miz.

:uhoh: 

and i didn't read into that summary to be a diss of gordon - skiles has a VALID point - hoops is one thing - a real nba game (or real nba camp) is QUITE another.

:yes:


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> SKiles and Paxson need to stop hyping Hinrich and trade him. He is just a slightly above average player and always will be. Ben Gordon is a hell of a player. No need to hate a player cuz he's better then your lover and that goes for the Gordon and AI diss. Jamal Crawford was our best player last year and he deserved an olympic spot over Kirk. Eddy Curry deserved a spot over Kirk. Kirk shouldn't of been there period.


Who the Bulls "best player" was last year is irrelevant. The reason Kirk is oft-mentioned as a possible Olympian is due to the fact that he provides some of what many say the team lacked-- pass-first, fundamentally sound, tough-nosed, defense playing guys who can hit an open shot.

Oh, and in my humble opinion Hinrich will ultimately be more than a "slightly above-average player". He has all the tools-- perhaps most importantly a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Eddy Curry deserved a spot over Kirk.


classic. :laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Who the Bulls "best player" was last year is irrelevant. The reason Kirk is oft-mentioned as a possible Olympian is due to the fact that he provides some of what many say the team lacked-- pass-first, fundamentally sound, tough-nosed, defense playing guys who can hit an open shot.
> 
> Oh, and in my humble opinion Hinrich will ultimately be more than a "slightly above-average player". He has all the tools-- perhaps most importantly a good head on his shoulders.


Hinrich shot 38% last year.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> SKiles and Paxson need to stop hyping Hinrich and trade him. He is just a slightly above average player and always will be. Ben Gordon is a hell of a player. No need to hate a player cuz he's better then your lover and that goes for the Gordon and AI diss. Jamal Crawford was our best player last year and he deserved an olympic spot over Kirk. Eddy Curry deserved a spot over Kirk. Kirk shouldn't of been there period.


wow, this is quite possibly THEE dumbest comment i've ever read on these boards

but QUITE entertaining, thanks LOL


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich shot 38% last year.



lol. keen observation! don't you think HE KNOWS THAT TOO?

*“I’ve been trying to work on shooting and a lot of the little things. Last year I didn’t shoot that great of a field goal percentage so I want to keep working on my stroke and different areas where I’m finding my shot. Basically I just need to get stronger and better at everything.”*

from the bulls.com interview


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich shot 38% last year.


and a very respectable 39% from 3. That could have immensely helped the Olympic team.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> What about the "practice" deal with larry brown in philly? How can you call a COACH a hater because some player won't practice and he calls them out?


For one, Brown wasn't coaching Philly last year. AI was selected this year, not last. Second of all, Skiles isn't even coaching AI, so what business does he have commenting on that situation? AI went to Athens and played harder than anyone on that team. Skiles needs to get off it and keep his mouth shut.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry but what makes this Kirk Hinrich guy so good when he just had an average season while Jamal Crawford exceeded expectations. JC did great he wasn't even suppose to be on the team but then Jay Williams got injured. JC coming into the season was suppose to be the #3 scorer behind Eddy and Jalen. Jamal Crawford filled his role but other players failed theirs . Just because Eddy Curry was dissapointing due to our expectations for him and how Kirk achieved higher just because our expectations were low for him. Kirk Hinrich was our 3rd best player last year and good job for him. But him being a rookie and having a good rookie doesn't change the fact that Curry and Crawford are better then you. Hinrich and Paxson has been kissing this kid's *** ever since he got there, and they really need to lay off because I think last year they gave him a rash so he couldn't play as good. People would like Hinrich a LOT more if these 2 knuckleheads stopped kisisng *** to him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, this is quite possibly THEE dumbest comment i've ever read on these boards.


yet its better than anyone of your posts.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Hinrich shot 38% last year.


Yes, I know. I said he's capable of hitting _open_ shots, and (as Flogging pointed out, hit at a respectable rate from beyond the arc).


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Yes, I know. I said he's capable of hitting _open_ shots, and (as Flogging pointed out, hit at a respectable rate from beyond the arc).


How do you know his FG% for open shots? I can't find that anywhere.

How do we know that some of his 3 point shots were not contested?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Sorry but what makes this Kirk Hinrich guy so good when he just had an average season while Jamal Crawford exceeded expectations. JC did great he wasn't even suppose to be on the team but then Jay Williams got injured. JC coming into the season was suppose to be the #3 scorer behind Eddy and Jalen. Jamal Crawford filled his role but other players failed theirs . Just because Eddy Curry was dissapointing due to our expectations for him and how Kirk achieved higher just because our expectations were low for him. Kirk Hinrich was our 3rd best player last year and good job for him. But him being a rookie and having a good rookie doesn't change the fact that Curry and Crawford are better then you. Hinrich and Paxson has been kissing this kid's *** ever since he got there, and they really need to lay off because I think last year they gave him a rash so he couldn't play as good. People would like Hinrich a LOT more if these 2 knuckleheads stopped kisisng *** to him.


Ah. The agenda becomes clear. Jamal=good, Kirk=bad.

Well, like it or not, Jamal doesn't play here anymore. If you can't get enough Jamal, Click Here for a quick link to the Knicks forum.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah. The agenda becomes clear. Jamal=good, Kirk=bad.


Jamal=good Kirk=good but less good


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If you aren't over the trade yet, click that link. Don't hate on Kirk just just because Jamal is gone. Its done. It won't be undone.

And wait a second -- are you even remotely suggesting that Jamal Crawford deserved an Olympic spot? You are delusional. There was plenty of And-1 ball to go around and it barely scraped together a bronze. Apparently European ankles don't break so easily.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> If you aren't over the trade yet, click that link. Don't hate on Kirk just just because Jamal is gone. Its done. It won't be undone.
> 
> And wait a second -- are you even remotely suggesting that Jamal Crawford deserved an Olympic spot? You are delusional. There was plenty of And-1 ball to go around and it barely scraped together a bronze. Apparently European ankles don't break so easily.


I said him and Curry deserved it over Kirk not that they actually deserved it. I think its the white guy thing they wanted over there but I really doubt that Jason Williams got an invite who would not just be over there for being white but the guy can ball and run an offense.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> For one, Brown wasn't coaching Philly last year. AI was selected this year, not last. Second of all, Skiles isn't even coaching AI, so what business does he have commenting on that situation? AI went to Athens and played harder than anyone on that team. Skiles needs to get off it and keep his mouth shut.


He also got suspended for a game...something about either missing or being late for...*Gasp*...P-R-A-C-T-I-C-E. There's that word again.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Sorry but what makes this Kirk Hinrich guy so good when he just had an average season while Jamal Crawford exceeded expectations. JC did great he wasn't even suppose to be on the team but then Jay Williams got injured. JC coming into the season was suppose to be the #3 scorer behind Eddy and Jalen. Jamal Crawford filled his role but other players failed theirs . Just because Eddy Curry was dissapointing due to our expectations for him and how Kirk achieved higher just because our expectations were low for him. Kirk Hinrich was our 3rd best player last year and good job for him. But him being a rookie and having a good rookie doesn't change the fact that Curry and Crawford are better then you. Hinrich and Paxson has been kissing this kid's *** ever since he got there, and they really need to lay off because I think last year they gave him a rash so he couldn't play as good. People would like Hinrich a LOT more if these 2 knuckleheads stopped kisisng *** to him.


How much more would you want people to like Hinrich? At the UC last season he clearly received the loudest cheers during every pre-game introduction from over 19,000 fans. But what do they know, right. Oh, and when he was named to the NBA's first team All Rookie Team...probably nothing more than tokenism, right?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skiles needs to shut his yap about guys who can and will use his comments as motovation to drop 50 points on us.

Skiles doesn't know what went on in Philly, or in Athens.

Maybe Skiles can diss Shaq next.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> He also got suspended for a game...something about either missing or being late for...*Gasp*...P-R-A-C-T-I-C-E. There's that word again.


Actually it was a team meeting. Not a practice.

T-E-A-M M-E-E-T-I-N-G

GASP!

And Lebron James was late for it too, someone who people have raved about's practice habits(kid started some practices early last season when before the coaches even got there).


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> For one, Brown wasn't coaching Philly last year. AI was selected this year, not last. Second of all, Skiles isn't even coaching AI, so what business does he have commenting on that situation? AI went to Athens and played harder than anyone on that team. Skiles needs to get off it and keep his mouth shut.


Geez...take a pill.

Skiles values practice. AI has proven in the past he did not. They have fundamental differences.

I am aware that Brown coached the Pistons this year. 

AI doesn't have a very good reputation. He's had brushes with the law and been the part of controversy involving practice with LB.

Simply stated .....This year's championship coach had problems getting AI to practice. You remember the quote.."We talkin bout Practice , man! We talkin bout practice......yadayada yada!" 

AI lays it on the line come game time. That is a fact. As it has been shown, throughout the world and in the NBA, team basketball is what matters most. To be the best TEAM the players must practice together.

I don't know the exact interview, as another poster pointed out.
I like the talk of Skiles. He's hyping his player. You need to step on back and support your damn team!


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> If you aren't over the trade yet, click that link. Don't hate on Kirk just just because Jamal is gone. Its done. It won't be undone.
> 
> And wait a second -- are you even remotely suggesting that Jamal Crawford deserved an Olympic spot? You are delusional. There was plenty of And-1 ball to go around and it barely scraped together a bronze. Apparently European ankles don't break so easily.


:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> AI doesn't have a very good reputation. He's had brushes with the law and been the part of controversy involving practice with LB.


Kobe Bryant has had more serious brushes with the law, got his coach fired, and the best player of the last 8 years traded...if he had tatoos and cornrows, and came from where Iverson came from, he'd probably be in jail.

Reputation is just people who don't know, talking on the outside like they do.

Larry Brown has a reputation as being a very difficult coach to please.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skiles still has a reputation as a quitter by quitting on the Suns. 

I doubt he should really be talking.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant has had more serious brushes with the law, got his coach fired, and the best player of the last 8 years traded...if he had tatoos and cornrows, and came from where Iverson came from, he'd probably be in jail.
> ...


Reputations are a fact of life, my boy! 

Bad Boys, Bad Boys! Whatcha gonna do..whatcha gonna do when they come fo' you!

There's a big difference between Kobe and AI. Kobe's a champion and shows up for practice and AI AIN'T.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Skiles still has a reputation as a quitter by quitting on the Suns.
> 
> I doubt he should really be talking.


:laugh: :laugh: 

Oh and he couldn't hold Iverson's jock on his best day.

It is getting sickening when you have Scott freaking Skiles calling out a futer HOFer and suggesting that a player that might possibly never play an All Star game should take his place...unfreakingBULLeivable.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually it was a team meeting. Not a practice.
> ...


Oh...just a meeting. That makes all the difference in the world. And while you're at it, might as well toss Amare's name out there too. Wasn't he also late for the meeting?

I can hear AI now, "C'mon Coach, it's just a meeting. We're talkin' 'bout a meeting."

But then, if LeBron, the greatest practice player in the whole wide world, was late for the meeting, too, then I guess it was alright for AI.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


I'm just saying... :whoknows:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Skiles needs to shut his yap about guys who can and will use his comments as motovation to drop 50 points on us.
> 
> Skiles doesn't know what went on in Philly, or in Athens.
> ...


what does it matter what he says to AI , its not like the bulls beat them last year without giving iverson some incentive, there really is nothing to lose in that regard.

it is unprofessional though.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant has had more serious brushes with the law, got his coach fired, and the best player of the last 8 years traded...if he had tatoos and cornrows, and came from where Iverson came from, he'd probably be in jail.
> ...


Yeah, Larry Brown's also a winner...NCAA title, NBA title...what's AI won?

So screw reputations if that's what it takes to please you. You've mentioned three people in this post. Two of them have won championships. Based on that sole criteria, Iverson's name doesn't belong.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Larry Brown's also a winner...NCAA title, NBA title...what's AI won?
> ...


Are you saying that you cant be considered a winner unless youve won a title ?

Malone has never won a title nor has Stockton or Ewing .

Didnt Iverson win a title in Hs ? :laugh: 

On the same level that Brown outshines AI doesnt AI outshine Skiles who criticized him ?What has Skiles done to merit criticizing anyone outside of rookies or the team caterer ?He hasnt own anything but hes never carried a team to the finals either or won a league mvp either ?


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


:clap:
:worship:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Yeah, Larry Brown's also a winner...NCAA title, NBA title...what's AI won?


An Eastern Conference Championship.
An Atlantic Division Championship.
A Big East Championship.
An Elite Eight Appearance.


And.... he was the unquestioned star of the team.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> An Eastern Conference Championship.
> ...



And an Olympic bronze medal. 


:bsmile:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Since when does practice make you a good player? Theres probaly a 4-8 japanese 34 year old that is the hardest worker in the world. Put him in an nba game and he gets killed. It dont matter what you do in practice its what you do and how it helps your team win, and Skiles coaching sure didn't help the Bulls win. All I saw was 3 plays a pick & Roll of Hinrich and AD that usually resulted in a brick by AD. A Hinrich pass to Crawford that only went in 3 out of 10 times. And a play where theres 2 seconds on the shotclock and they pass it to Crawford or Hinirch for a miss. I think its time to make MJ the coach.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. a bronze just like that loser duncan, right?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

That's always my argument when someone attacks my boy Shareef Abdur Rahim.


"Shareef's a loser. What's he ever won, eh?"

"An Olympic gold medal."



:nah:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well then you'll hear Iverson say what have you ever won fool. And Skiles will be like ummm well look at my team compared to yours I got 6 rings in Scottie Pippen, I got an NCAA championship in Ben Gordon, so there. Yeah well you never won anything old fogey. You wouldn't even be coaching these guys if the gm wasnt a fool.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> An Eastern Conference Championship.
> ...


Stepping-stones.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> haha. a bronze just like that loser duncan, right?


You're kidding, right???


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right???


Is it time to enforce the all sarcasm must be in green?

I'm reasonably sure he was pointing out the falacy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, Tim Duncan is a loser along with Allen Iverson, and Scott Skiles is the nations biggest winner ever


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This shouldn't come as a surprise to anybody. Since when has Skiles liked talented players that could actually do something on the court? Give this stubborn fool 12 Ronald Duprees or Linton Johnsons and he'll be the happiest coach in the league. As far as class is concerned, c'mon, u sure wouldn't expect that from a guy like him.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right???


Yes and no. If Iverson is being hammered for the bronze, then Duncan should be as well.

I don't think either is a loser.

Both are multiple time all-stars and 1st team all-NBA players.
Both have won the MVP award.
Both had successful college careers. Iverson was a great college player.
Both will be hall of famers.

The glaring difference is that Duncan has won a NBA title and Iverson has merely won an Eastern Conference title. 

I was impressed when Iverson put that average Sixers team on his back and willed them to the NBA finals. He has the heart of a lion. Shaq and Kobe were too much for him to handle though.

If every player in the NBA played as hard and wanted to win as badly as Allen Iverson the league would be better off.

Allen Iverson is a winner. 

He's accomplished far more than Skiles could ever have dreamed of. Skiles won the NBA Most Improved player one year. Ya-hoo. How many runs deep into the NBA playoffs has Skiles lead?

Skiles, get off your pulpit and win some games. Then you can talk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it time to enforce the all sarcasm must be in green?
> ...


You're right.  I'll use green from now on.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Putting Skiles and Iverson's playing resumes next to each other is beside the point. One's a coach, one's a player. Say Skiles is a homer, say he's insane, say he hasn't accomplished anything as a coach to give him a platform to comment, even. But he can't say anything bad about AI because he wasn't a hall of famer as a PG? Makes no sense. (And, if being better than the player you're criticizing is a requirement, BB.net would be pretty empty...) He was asked a question, he answered it, and he was just giving an opinion. You can assign it whatever weight you want - for me it's pretty high. Certainly more credible than all the opinions Mike North puts out every day. 

By the way, Skiles was pretty good.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I would say this might be targeted at Marbury.

First of all Skiles coached Marbury and second of all Amare called him out after the trade saying you can't be a leader if you can't practice with your team.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> Geez...take a pill.
> ...


Ok, let's think about this again. Where does Skiles, coach of the Bulls, get off on commenting about AI, his situation with Larry Brown and Philly, and the Olympics? Skiles had no business saying what he did. And it should say something to everyone that Larry Brown, that same championship coach you're talking about, made AI a co-captain. 

Look, I'm not advocating that players miss team meetings and practices. That's obviously not good and honestly, AI just needs to grow up when it comes to that. But for Skiles, who wasn't even involved in the situation, to suggest that AI shouldn't have been picked and completely ignore what he's done and what he did on the court is overstepping his boundaries. You don't hype your player by tearing another down, especially a former MVP and one of the most prolific scorers ever to play. If Skiles wanted to pimp Hinrich, he should've pimped him on his own merits, not by contrasting him with AI (and by the way, there is *no* comparision).


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes and no. If Iverson is being hammered for the bronze, then Duncan should be as well.
> ...


Good post. You'd think Skiles has more important things to do than criticise AI. Besides, he's got some work ethic problems of his own (in the form of Eddy Curry, among others). He just needs to coach his own damn team.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

The fact that all of you are responding openly to this thread shows that people say what they feel. He was answering questions.

Skiles is the anti-Iverson. White, bald, ugly, square as opposed to stylish, cool, ghetto, laidback. Skiles seems more uptight and disciplined. Iverson seems relaxed, unstable in personal affairs, young. Iverson is great at what he does because of God given talent and hard work. I just believe he might be able to be a better team player if he took an approach to practice like MJ did.

Skiles is sticking to his guns. To some young impressionable players in the NBA AI is a hero. AI gets away with not practicing his *** off because he IS that good and plays his *** off come gametime. A young hotshot millionaire me feel they can do ok down this road. I think this is the first season you will see a basketball ready EC/TC. Skiles is just driving home hard work, hard work, hard work. Pax has brought in these Gymn Rats to create a new norm --culture. When the norm is everyone is at work, prepared, and focussed the Bulls will win. A culture of hardwork will bring the players together and peer pressure will push them further. 

Would you as a fan expect anything less from your head coach?
What Pax/Skiles are doing is establishing a culture of hard work. His teams will not tire down the stretch and will win the close games this year.

Finally, I think many people put way too much into and hinge upon every word/s Skiles/Pax utters.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> The fact that all of you are responding openly to this thread shows that people say what they feel. He was answering questions.
> 
> Skiles is the anti-Iverson. White, bald, ugly, square as opposed to stylish, cool, ghetto, laidback. Skiles seems more uptight and disciplined. Iverson seems relaxed, unstable in personal affairs, young. Iverson is great at what he does because of God given talent and hard work. I just believe he might be able to be a better team player if he took an approach to practice like MJ did.
> ...


So why can't he establish that within his *own * organization? He doesn't need to publicly diss Iverson to drive home the idea of hard work to his underachievers. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> So why can't he establish that within his *own * organization? He doesn't need to publicly diss Iverson to drive home the idea of hard work to his underachievers. That's all I'm saying.


He IS establishing that in his own organization.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> 
> 
> He IS establishing that in his own organization.


What I meant is he needs to establish that in his own organization, *through* his own organization, not AI.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> What I meant is he needs to establish that in his own organization, *through* his own organization, not AI.


Skiles is simply sending a message to his guys....If you aren't hard worker, it doesn't matter how much talent you have you won't rank high on his list. 

Skiles wisely disses a talented league personality, instead of saying Eddie Curry's name. The message is sent.


----------

